# substrate and lighting questions



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

ok guys, to start off, I was looking around for the carbon type substrate, I think its also used in baseball fields, it's pretty cheap and it supposedly works well with plants, and its black/grey in color. Do you know what im talking about, or can you tell me what I should get? Next is I have a HO T5 lighting system, it put's out 156w on a 93 gallon tank with 6700k bulbs, what kind of plants can I put in my tank as for light requirments? I have been putting this off for a while, and I wan't to get this done, please help me out.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Pro's Choice Soilmaster Select Charcoal from Lesco...supposedly it was being phased out and replaced by Turface Pro League Grey. Lesco used to be real easy to deal with, but I think their policies have changed as to who can order it in. Google both and see what you can find. Only other comparabale options in that color/grain size would be Fluorite black, ADA Aquasoil Amazon, and EcoComplete that I'm aware of.

With your light you should be able to grow crypts, sag, vals, swords, anubias, java fern, java moss, most common bulb plants, most common stem plants...you have quite a few options.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

BioTeAcH said:


> Pro's Choice Soilmaster Select Charcoal from Lesco...supposedly it was being phased out and replaced by Turface Pro League Grey. Lesco used to be real easy to deal with, but I think their policies have changed as to who can order it in. Google both and see what you can find. Only other comparabale options in that color/grain size would be Fluorite black, ADA Aquasoil Amazon, and EcoComplete that I'm aware of.
> 
> With your light you should be able to grow crypts, sag, vals, swords, anubias, java fern, java moss, most common bulb plants, most common stem plants...you have quite a few options.


Sweet, I just looked up the SMS and I found a Lesco dealer 5 miles away from me, now I have to call and ask if they will sell it to me. Thats good to hear that I have alot of choices, I was thinking my lighting is to low.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

3m color quartz for the win. Lesco is most likely going to give you the run around. After a month of them dicking me around I went with 3mcq. Glad I did.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I didn't mention it because it is hard to find depending on your state...with shipping you may be better off buying Moon Sand. It is also chemically inert and has no added nutrients or good cation exchange like the others. I wouldn't hesitate to use it though on a fish only tank if I could find it cheaper than moonsand with shipping!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

BioTeAcH said:


> I didn't mention it because it is hard to find depending on your state...with shipping you may be better off buying Moon Sand. It is also chemically inert and has no added nutrients or good cation exchange like the others. I wouldn't hesitate to use it though on a fish only tank if I could find it cheaper than moonsand with shipping!


There are 5 stores that are within an hour of me, so I doubt that I will need it shipped, wait, so I don't need to worry dosing ferts with SMS? 
What is that 3mcq? Where did you get it from?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Wittlestguy said:


> I didn't mention it because it is hard to find depending on your state...with shipping you may be better off buying Moon Sand. It is also chemically inert and has no added nutrients or good cation exchange like the others. I wouldn't hesitate to use it though on a fish only tank if I could find it cheaper than moonsand with shipping!


There are 5 stores that are within an hour of me, so I doubt that I will need it shipped, wait, so I don't need to worry dosing ferts with SMS? 
What is that 3mcq? Where did you get it from?
[/quote]

You still should dose with any substrate if you have a decent number of plants...Eco and Fluorite has some micro nutrients in it, but those and SMS have better cation exchange for absorption from the roots which aids in the uptake of said nutrients. I have gone months without dosing in an established SMS tank though as well as

3m is chemically inert and offers no such benefits. Are you sure you have 5 stores in Michigan that even carries it? 3Mcq is what I said was hard to find, not Tahitian Moon Sand...there is only one distributor in your area and that is in Cleveland.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Any pool store should be able to get it for you. Mine was pretty cheap and I love it. I really like how it stays put but doesn't compact at all. Really a kick ass substrate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

I understand now, well I just called 3 stores and two of the stores told they were out of stock or don't carry SMS. The one remaining told me he will have his manager call me back, I was also told by a different store that this place had it. I haven't tried looking for the 3Mcq stuff, but there aren't that many pool stores around here, that I know off, since alot of stores wen't out of business.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

are you around any of these?

N. T. Ruddock &nbsp440-439-4976
26123 Broadway Ave.
Cleveland OH 44146
* Distributor - Floors, Pools

Pound Pool Plastering (248) 476-4544
40040 Grand River Ave.
Novi MI 48375
* Applicator - Pools - New, Remodel

Prevost Custom Coatings (248) 852-6693
3240 Devondale Road
Rochester Hills MI 48309
* Applicator - Floors

Sam LLC (248) 755-0471
8510 Stonegate Drive
Northville MI 48167
* Applicator - Pools - New, Remodel


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

the three in MI are about an hour drive from me, Seedless, I forgot to ask, do you have a planted tank with that substrate? I was just wondering how it works and hold the plants and what not.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

yeah its great substrate. Settles instantly. Holds plants well and does not compact AT ALL. Im sure there is someone locally that can order it. I went to a local pool store and got it pretty cheap. The ones I listed were just listed under 3m website.

My tank....


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

SeedlessOne said:


> yeah its great substrate. Settles instantly. Holds plants well and does not compact AT ALL. Im sure there is someone locally that can order it. I went to a local pool store and got it pretty cheap. The ones I listed were just listed under 3m website.
> 
> My tank....


DAYUM!!! Nice tank, and nice caribe, that looks really good. If I will start looking for that stuff and I am supposed to get a call back about the SMS but nothin today. I will talk to my brother though because he went to pool store so he could get a patch for a pool he busted. I think that store was near me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Great news, I talked to the manager of a lesco store, and he is ordering me some Soilmaster select. I am getting 3 bags, which is 150lbs for $12 a bag. The manager was really cool and he said that some other people have ordered it for there fish tanks before. So if you need some and your in MI, a lesco store is Brighton can get some for you.


----------

